

Grim Fandango Remastered - danso
http://grimremastered.com/

======
PhilipA
One of my all time favorite games. The humor was for my taste, much better
than Monkey Island (which wasn't bad).

------
birdsareweird
Double Fraud productions? No thank you. Tim Schafer, you are an insufferable,
money-wasting, hypocritical bastard. Gets 8x as much money as he asked for,
then delivers less than half of a game in twice the time (Broken Age part 1).
Then he does it again, but doesn't even promise to finish the game, just to
wrap it up and release as is (Spacebase DF-9).

~~~
kaonashi
I backed two Double Fine games and have them both installed on my computer.
Sorry you have sour grapes, but calling it 'fraud' is libelous.

~~~
birdsareweird
What would you call soliciting money on Early Access, using it to pay off
previous investors, and then cancelling the project?

~~~
kaonashi
Not developing additional features isn't the same thing as canceling a
project.

------
paines
So, with or without the bugs?

